# winter motorhoming in spain



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Zulurita, 

I see from your post that you have been to Southern Spain in January. We are thinking of going for January next year and were also considering the campsite you mentioned. What was the weather like, was it warm enough to sit outside? Also we are taking our 2 dogs with us. Did you notice if many people had dogs on the campsite as we particularly need a site with good places to walk the dogs nearby. Did you notice if dogs were allowed on the beaches? If there is anybody out there that has taken their dog to Spain in the winter any advice would be appreciated.

Regards

Judy


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Hiya Craigy,

Since no one else has replied.. here goes.:-

Not got dogs.. But Nearly all M/Hers had them in Bennicassim Jan 2005.
One lady even had all hers.. alll three. ( not little ones either)
They ,the sites, all had walks and no restriction on the beaches..Well not the ones we frequented. It is out of the main hols season.

Last year it was the coldest winter for many many years. Lots of rain.. Flooded the fruit / orange groves. We did however manage to go in the Med Xmas eve. 
I suppose not too cold. very windy and really like this country depended upon where you were..Bigger country than her so waeather patterns can change.

Route down was interesting.. French sites closed.. Have to be careful..

If you're still asking questions or I have been only a little help e-mail to [email protected].

Regards Judith & Graham
ps we are intending to do the trip Next Jan (2006).


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello craigy,
Sorry to be late in responding but didn't go back to the site last night.

When we went just before Christmas it was cold driving down through France. We actually stayed at a place south of Carcassone English run site at Alet les Bains, open all year. We had a dry day and then rain for Christmas.

From there we made our way to Spain, first stop Villa Nova Park, dry but coolish. Then onto Peniscola where the weather was better, stayed one night. Then we went to Benicasim and stayed three weeks at Camping Azahar arriving just before New Year. We had lovely weather and sat outside every day, walked into town with T-shirts or light fleece tops. NEW YEARS DAY we were on the beach in shorts  
The evenings were cooler but still pleasant to walk into town and some people sat outside. The campsite has a path running along side the site, on the left as approaching the site. If the site workmen are around you can go out via the gate at the back of the site otherwise go out of the site and walk a short way and turn right to the path, good for walking dogs and picking oranges which when we were there FREE
Also we took our dog onto the beach, not supposed to but if done early morning and late evening ok plus the Spanish do it! Sometimes the police come around and ask people with dogs to come off the beach but its usually on the holidays week ends etc at popular times.
The prommenade is lovely and you can walk cycle to Castillon or catch the bus if you prefer. Dogs though are not allowed on public transport.  unlike France.
At Fortuna further in land, there are Thermal Baths and the Smaller site Spanish owned is basic but a lot cheaper than the bigger site further away from the Baths.

Camping Cannobio between Fuegirrola and Marbella took dogs and is a camping cheque site which is good to know. Busy but we liked the fact we could walk our dog on the Beach, across the road, she loved the swims and running up the sand dunes. We could also catch a bus in either direction.

Then we went on a Rally to La Manga where the weather hadn't been very good and our first few days weren't very good but it did improve this was March. We had been lucky up until then with lots of good warm if not hot weather. We seemed to have missed the worst bits Snow etc so we were lucky.

Hope this helps. Be carefull around service station especially near Murcia. Also look at our photos and see us on New Years day.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello craigy

If you are thinking of going to Benicasim what a good choice, it's a super place we are going beginning of October and coming back for Xmas. If you are travelling down in January plan your route carefully there won't be many sites open and sometimes the weather can be a bit bad. 2 years ago we went down in January and hit snow from Rouen down to Toulouse about 500 odd miles. But it was well worth it. 

I hope you have a great time and the weather is good .


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Craigy

I live 20 miles inland from Malaga...............and go along with what has been said. After Xmas, Feb I think, we had a real cold spell.......but it was a one-off, worst since records started, so don't base plans on that. 

We had a BBQ Xmas dinner around the pool.........and a few of the idiot kids even went in :roll: . Very rare to get a day when, like the UK, you just can't go out.

We Camp and Mhome around the lakes at El Chorro, not that far from Ronda, during the winter and have never been rained or froze off........I would say nothing more than a fleece and wet weather coat needed.........Heating in the Mhome during the night would be nice!

Mind you, we are all praying for some rain..........no real rain here since Nov LAST YEAR......need it bad......

Dogs?........I've got 4, so again no real problem

If you do find yourself in the area give me a call........(not between 15 Jan - 7th Feb, when I and a small group of MHF members are off for some Moroccan sun :lol: )


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Craigy
We didnt go last year, but just fron watching the weather charts we kneow that it was cold there also in Italy - Rome had 30cm snow

Pleanty of sites open, just get talking to any Brits you meet & help will be at hand - were to go & where to miss

Previously we have had good HOT weather 
Last year we were informed that the Algarve & west coast of Portugal was still warm

Portugal is a good place to go to

Enjoy it


----------

